# Lab time?



## snake (May 12, 2014)

I started a cycle about 3 1/2 weeks ago and was planning on getting blood work at the 5 week mark. But I was going to move it up since I am wondering where my “E” is at. I am starting with some acne, those big blind ones. My motivation is somewhat down also. I was going to get the following panel from Private MD Labs but never used them. Is the following the best?

Female Hormone Testing Panel contains the following tests:
  Estradiol, Serum
  Luteinizing Hormone (LH)

  Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
  Testosterone, Serum

  Complete Blood Count (CBC)
  Comprehensive Metabolic Profile

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2014)

Yup. That's it.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2014)

Here is PrivateMD's 15% discount code for May: dg54jhx9


----------



## snake (May 12, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Here is PrivateMD's 15% discount code for May: dg54jhx9



That just saved me $10. Thanks!


----------



## DreamChaser (May 12, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Here is PrivateMD's 15% discount code for May: dg54jhx9



appreciate this


----------



## snake (May 13, 2014)

I put my order in; $53? It really makes me wonder why a guy would go an entire cycle without a single blood test.

One question; it said to fast 12 hr prior to the test. That's not a problem but I was wondering what part of the test is affected by fasting.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2014)

snake said:


> I put my order in; $53? It really makes me wonder why a guy would go an entire cycle without a single blood test.
> 
> One question; it said to fast 12 hr prior to the test. That's not a problem but I was wondering what part of the test is affected by fasting.



Endogenous testosterone levels and blood glucose levels.


----------



## snake (May 15, 2014)

*Blood Work Is Back*

Did the blood work yesterday and the results are back in 24 hr.

Hemo & Hema: in range
I was worried about them.

Creatinine: 1.73 (0.76-1.27)
High, no shock here.

LH: 0.1
FSH: <0.2
I assume these are low because I have been on TRT for 5 years; no HCG. Currect?

Testosterone (serum) > 1,500
I would have liked a real number

Estradiol : 27.3 (7.6-42.6)
Anyone have any thoughts on this. Although it's in range, is it a bit high for my needs?

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## StoliFTW (May 15, 2014)

snake said:


> Did the blood work yesterday and the results are back in 24 hr.
> 
> Hemo & Hema: in range
> I was worried about them.
> ...



looks good, what's your cycle look like?


----------



## snake (May 15, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> looks good, what's your cycle look like?



week 1-16 300 mg Test Cup. 2x/wk. Sat, Wed 
Anastrozole 0.5 mg Mon,Wed,Sat
No PCT. Back to 200 mg/week coast

Last year this time I ran 200mg. 2x/week and I liked it so I'm bumping it up. 
I don't have a lot of compounds available to me so I run what I have. It's simple, very simple.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2014)

Your LH and FSH are tanked bc you're running gear. Gear will suppress these values and HCG won't do anything to change them. They're indicative of actual gear. 

If you want to see actual test levels you'll need a testosterone panel that's a sensitive assay or LC/MS. 

Your E2 levels look fine. You need some E2 and you're right at the middle, probably a bit lower if you had done a sensitive assay panel. I'd leave this alone and not worry about it unless you're specifically suffering from E2 sides (but I doubt you would be).


----------

